# Alternate.de in Firefox fehlerhaft



## CeresPK (7. Mai 2008)

Ich nutze Firefox 3 Beta 5 und muss feststellen das die site ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment nicht richtig aufgebaut wird oder bessergesagt fehlerhaft das habe ich aber nicht nur unter Firefox sonder auch im Safari-Browser feststellen müssen.
hatt jemand von euch das gleiche Problem oder konnte es lösen
wäre wirklich schick weil ja doch viele von euch mal Hardware verlinken die auf dieser Site ist.
P.S. nur im IE wird die seite richtig angezeigt so wie sie sein soll


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Mai 2008)

Hast du mal einen Screenshot? Ich habs gerade mit der portable Version der Beta 5 probiert, da sah die Seite einwandfrei aus, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mehr wird nicht aufgebaut!


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Mai 2008)

Hm, da stimmt dann was lokal bei dir nicht. WEil das sieht hier defintiv anders aus. Liegt evtl. an einer Extension oder ähnlichem.
Versuch den Browser mal im Safe Mode zu starten (gibts bei FF3 ja hoffentlich auch), wenns dann geht, hast du Gewissheit.
Oder zieh dir mal testweise die portable Version, die läuft ohne Install und ist ideal um kurz mal was zu testen.
Gibt es hier


----------



## CeresPK (7. Mai 2008)

hatt sich erledigt es liegt an meinem UMTS weil das Bilder nicht in voller Qualität anzeigt sonder verpixelt (aber nur etwas) und dieser Seitenaufbaufehler wird mit einem Druck auf Strg +F5 behoben wie bei anderen Bildern auch
also trotzdem danke


----------



## memphis@Mg (8. Mai 2008)

ich habe das gleiche problem!


----------



## CeresPK (8. Mai 2008)

mit einem Tool von Vodafone kann man es auch umgehen und muss nicht immer wieder Strg + F5 drücken es heißt Vodafone High Performance Client und es kann man unter diesen Link runterladen: 
Optimierungs-Software für mobile Internet-Verbindungen | Vodafone Support - Hilfe & Support / Techn. Support / Vodafone HighPerformance Client vodafone.de
aber es wird warscheinlich nur für UMTS Nutzer funtzen ich weiß nun nicht ob du UMTS nutzt oder nicht

edit: achja das ist auch nur für Vodafone Kunden bei anderen Netzanbietern wird eine andere Software nötig sein aber man könnte es ja ausprobieren

minimale Optimierung ist die beste Bildquali und auch für den richtigen Alternate Seitenaufbau nötig


----------



## Philster91 (12. August 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit EDGE von T-Mobile, UMTS-Empfang hab ich leider nicht. Wenn ich mit den Bildern über die Maus gehe steht dort "Originalbild kann mit Shift + R nachgeladen werden", dann müsste ich aber über jedes Bild einzeln gehen und Shift + R drücken, bringt aber auch nichts.

Wieso wird die Seite falsch angezeigt, wenn die Bilder nur komprimiert werden?  Das soll einer verstehen ...

Und im IE funktionierts ja auch.


----------



## CeresPK (12. August 2008)

Einfach mal STRG + F5 drücken und es lädt richtig.
alternativ kann ich auch ein Tool fürn Firefox empfehlen mit diesem kann man mit dem FF die IE Engine verwenden und die Seite wird auch korrekt angezeigt. Es heißt IE Tab.
unten Rechts sieht man dan ein kleines FF Icon, wenn man darauf klick wird daraus das IE Icon und die Seite lädt neu. leider habe ich noch keine möglichkeit gefunden wi man bestimmte Seiten wählen kann die mit der IE engine geladen werden sollen ohne auf das Icon zu klicken.


----------



## Philster91 (12. August 2008)

Ah, danke. Vielleicht hätte ich das mit Strg + F5 auch mal vorher ausprobieren sollen ...  Ich dachte das funzt bei mir eh nicht, weil ich auf dieses Shift + R fixiert war.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. August 2008)

eine andere Empfehlung am rande suche lieber eine günstigeren Anbieter für deine Hardware...dann brauchst du die seite nicht mehr


----------



## CeresPK (12. August 2008)

ja mein Händler des Vertrauens ist ja Hardwareversand.de oder eben Caseking.
Aber es verlinken ja doch ab und zu mal Leute in den Threads nach alternate.de


----------



## Philster91 (12. August 2008)

Den anderen Anbieter habe ich ja schon länger mit Mix-Computer gefunden. Gleiches Angebot wie Alternate, bloß billiger. Bei Alternate guck ich mir nur ab und zu die Bewertungen der Hardware an, weil Mix-Computer kein Bewertungssystem hat.


----------



## Fryman112 (19. August 2008)

genau das problem hab ich mit opra auch manchmal ein neuladen hilft aber in der regel bei mir


----------

